# Hints For Milk Texturising



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

I have had my Gaggia Classic for a while now and we love Cappuccino's, however I have always struggled with the milk texturising. In fact to the point that after discovering soya milk (by accident which incidentally texturises brilliantly and leaves a lovely shiny microfoam), that has been our milk of choice for quite some time now.

However I would like to get back to normal milk again. I really do think that the problem is the paranello frother with my Gaggia, so I am seriously considering swapping the steam wand for a Rancillio. That is where I will then have to really get my milk texturising skills up to scratch. Previously I have been really spoiled with a combination of the paranello and the soya milk making it so easy to get fabulous result with very little effort (it pretty much takes care of of itself).


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I found this video on milk steaming really helpful


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought and fitted the Rancillio Sylvia wand recently for my Classic and the transformation was instant!

I struggled on, doing overly frothy bubbly or watery milk for three months with the original part, thinking it was some sort of alchemy that I was too much of a rookie to ever get it - I went for the new wand just because everyone else seems to, to pimp my machine a bit, but the difference for me cannot be overstated!

From the first use I got awesome smooth milk, in half the time I was spending trying before - although it still needs work I'm starting from a totally different point and enjoying the experimentation with volume, consistency etc. It all feels tuneable now. I wasn't prepared for how good it would actually be.

Heartily recommended, awesome upgrade.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

I found this tutorial helpful






The guy also does a good job explaining the different levels of foam required for cappuccino, flat white or latte.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Change the steam wand , until you do watching all the clips in the world won't help...

cheers


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

AliC said:


> I found this tutorial helpful


That's a great vid - not seen that before, best milk steaming video i've seen yet.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Change the steam wand , until you do watching all the clips in the world won't help...
> 
> cheers


A very good point, well made









As regards getting the temperature right, I was advised to get a digital thermometer (pretty inexpensive) to help get the milk in the 60 to 65 degrees Celsius range. BUT don't stick the thermometer in the milk as you heat it and watch the temp rise. There will be a lag on the thermometer between what it is reading and the milk temp, so if you stop steaming at thermometer reading 65, say, you may end up with milk closer to 70.

I hold two fingers to the bottom of the jug and I know when I want to take them away I will have milk in the 60 to 63 region. So test the temperature of the milk once you have turned the steam off and use that as your guide to what you should be feeling on the jug. With just a little practice you shouldn't need the thermometer at all.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

If you can learn to use your hand as to judge the temperate you'll be good to go , and it's a ski ll worth leaning .

if not the temp tags are unobtrusive ways of showing when's milk is up to temp .

re the wand , sorry Ali c. My comment sounded short and fecious on my part , but the panerillo wand on the classic is designed to make bubbles not micro foam.

Taste th milk after you've steamed it should be sweet and lovely and not mouth scalding .


----------



## Jon V (Feb 24, 2014)

This video was very useful to me. I did that 10 times in a row and I'm fairly happy with my milk now.


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> re the wand , sorry Ali c. My comment sounded short and fecious on my part


Don't apologise. It was short but refreshing and it did make me smile.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks to you all for your very helpful tips. I ordered a Silva steam wand yesterday which arrived today. I then fitted it to my Classic and the results were pretty much immediate. Not bad for a first attempt, but even then my technique will improve with time and as such my results will be better. A very worthwhile addition to my machine.


----------



## SimonB (Sep 12, 2013)

Don't feel too bad if you don't immediately get great results, you'd be surprised how much easier it is on a high end espresso machine so all those tutorials are cheating a little.


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

I posted a video in the videos section a while back called gaggia classic steaming and latte art. May help you a bit.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=12108


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

SimonB said:


> Don't feel too bad if you don't immediately get great results, you'd be surprised how much easier it is on a high end espresso machine so all those tutorials are cheating a little.


The bigger machines are just more powerful and can put out more steam more quickly. I just watched Dave W's video and he made a decent pour. You will find some folk arguing to use a two hole steam nozzle on a Cherub for more control. I personally disagree as I have learned from scratch on my Cherub with standard steam tip.

Once you have the technique and understanding of what it is you are trying to achieve, you should be getting good results on any machine. Some will just be quicker, and you'll have to be on the ball, than others.

Enjoy your new quality micro foam. It's fab!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Success!!!!!! Since I changed the steam wand on my Classic the other week, I have experimented and watched numerous tutorials. Well this morning I have created the most wonderful texturised milk. Silky, glossy, rich. I seem like I have reached the holy grail. Very pleased. I never thought it would have been possible. Certainly with the paranello frother it wouldn't, but now I have switched to the Silvia the transformation is wonderful. It is unbelievable how a small, cheap upgrade can make such a colossal difference.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Good to hear you've cracked it Malc.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congrats Malc, sweet steamed milk makes a drink complete . Enjoy and get practicing your latte art now ....


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks alot. Now I have the basic jist of it, I have to hone it now. What is that saying. One swallow doesn't make a summer, but i'll keep pushing. This is a brilliant forum. Can't believe it has taken me so long to find it. So many fantastic tips and hints. I subscribe to another forum (astronomy) and in many ways they are identical. So many nice people willing to share their knowledge.


----------



## Alfow (May 9, 2014)

Some great hints and tips here, wish i'd found this forum when I bought my Pavoni!


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As I mentioned in a previous post, it is a steep learning curve. Once you have the basic idea then it will become like second nature. I watched loads of youtube in order to get the idea.

Firstly switch on the steam button and leave it to build-up. Some people suggest leaving it even after the steam light has come on, but I have started steaming pretty much the moment they light comes on without any problem.

Purge the wand then turn off the steam whilst you put the nozzle of the wand in the milk (just so the nozzle is submerged in the milk, but no more). Turn on the steam and immediately lower the milk jug so the nozzle breaks the surface of the milk for a split second and starts to create bubbles then lower the nozzle back into the milk so that it is just under the surface. While doing this keep the nozzle at one side of the jug, so it starts to create a whirlpool effect and starts to swirl the milk. If you are doing it correctly you will hear a chirping sound and the large bubbles that you initially created will be drawn to the steam nozzle and sucked into the milk. While doing this, keep a hand at the bottom of the jug to feel the temparature. When all the large bubbles have been sucked into the milk and there are no more visible signs of bubbles you can then move the steam nozzle further into the milk to distribute it. better around the jug. Once you feel the jug is getting too hot to touch, turn off the steam (very important to turn off the steam before lifting the nozzle out of the jug otherwise you will fire large bubbles back into the milk again). All of this happens within a very short space of time, so you need your wits about you as you are concentrating on several things at once. As you hone your skills it will become like second nature.Finally wipe the steam nozzle with a damp cloth to remove any milk residue and give it a purge to get rid of any milk trapped inside the steam arm. Take the jug of steamed milk and give it a swirl around and if you have done it right the top of the milk will resemble wet gloss paint if you have done it right. And don't for get to give the jug a gentle tap on the worktop to free any remaining bubbles if there are any left.

I changed my wand a few weeks ago and so far the result have been mixed. Sometimes the milk comes out absolutely beautiful. Thick, lush and silky and on the odd occasion where I have made a slight error with getting air into the milk at the beginning of the process. I am still learning myself, but having made fantastic milk I know how to get it now. Just going to keep practicing.


----------

